
Scanwell to launch at-home 15-minute coronavirus test - joshlloyd
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/20/scanwell-aims-to-launch-at-home-15-minute-coronavirus-test-but-it-still-needs-fda-approval/
======
GingerPCat
I hope these are coming to my town. GingerPCat has the sniffles.

~~~
joshlloyd
I hope they make it there in time!

~~~
GingerPCat
Your well wishes are appreciated on me!

~~~
GingerPCat
Where you go friend? You can’t get the corona thu pc! GingerPCat knows.

~~~
GingerPCat
It may be too late for me now. Much happens in last minute. It has on me.
GingerPCat out.

------
YeetBai
This is great news

